# What was your first N-Scale loco?



## DanERIE (Jul 16, 2019)

My first N Scale loco in 1968 was a little 0-6-0 called the Little Donkey that came in an Aurora-Postage Stamp set.

It was very light and spun it’s wheels more than a Corvette with bald tires on ice.

Then I bought an Atlas Pacific 4-6-2 that had a traction tire and it would pull every car I had around a 2’ x 4’ figure-eight over and under layout.

Good thing I bought that 2nd loco or I would have given up on N-Scale.


----------



## rickbz28 (Jan 10, 2016)

My first N-Scale loco was CSX 713 a KATO SD70MAC. Was Dc now converted to DCC. Just expanded into N-Scale a few months ago. My main interest is still HO although the nScale.net crowd wouldn't like to hear that. LOL


----------



## GNfan (Jun 3, 2016)

A Bachmann F-unit in glorious Santa Fe "Warbonnet" as part of a starter set, in the early 1980s.


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

An old school (1970s) Bachmann 4-8-4 Northern that came with a train set. I was new to N-scale, and fairly new to model railroading. I didn't know any better! :dunno:

It turned out to be a piece of junk.:rippedhand:

Traction Fan:smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## ftauss (Sep 18, 2012)

Aurora Postage Stamp Santa Fe F7 Warbonnet with a freight consist. Had a 2 x 4 platform on casters that I could Roll under my bed. Probably 72 or 73. Had a few buildings but it was just an oval. That or a Bachmann Turbo Train that sucked.


----------



## Krieglok (Sep 7, 2013)

Atlas GP40 in Burlington Route colors. I bought it from Blasdell Hobby shop in Blasdell, N.Y. In 1978....

Tom


----------



## bpiperjr (Dec 12, 2011)

A Like Like Santa Fe 2-8-8-2. A great engine. I wish it still ran.


----------



## angrycat9000 (Jul 10, 2019)

Southern Atlas MP-15 switcher for a small layout I kept under my bed


----------



## BikerDS (May 1, 2012)

My first was, as many others, a Santa Fe Aurora postage stamp collection. The F-unit was smooth. I bought more Trix track and freight cars, and built a small layout. Tried a few different locos, but other than the Trix steam (a Pacific, I believe) they were absolute junk.


----------



## ed&bingo (Sep 20, 2015)

Kato GG1


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

My N scale beginning is here, 
https://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=7158

I traded a few weapons for my first trains. 

The first one I actually paid money for was these,
( the mountain in the background were painted by my Big Sister.......not me.  )


----------



## usafajk324 (Jul 31, 2019)

I wound up with my dads older DC N scale locos. But the first one I bought was an Atlas RS-3 Long Island Railroad #1554, my street address growing up. Won't end up running on my layout, but it will probably end up with it's own shelf scene and a special Long Island Railroad box car from a train show my dad went to as a kid.


----------



## rrjim1 (Mar 12, 2015)

In the early 1970s I traded in HO scale stuff for a N-scale Atlas GP9 and a Bachmann U36B.


----------



## Lee Willis (Jan 1, 2014)

A Santa Fe Warbonnet F3, around 1969. I don't remember the brand - maybe Bachmann, if they were in business back then. It was part of a RTR started set I bought to get started.


----------

